# Anybody else NOT do the whole outdoors thing on holiday weekends?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

As I looked at the log jam of vehicles on highway 6 headed up Spanish Fork Canyon these past couple days I couldn't help but think that this was a fabulous time to stay home and get caught up around the house! I guess that's not completely true because I got up at 630 this morning and took a quick trip up the canyon to shoot the recurve for a little bit. By the time I was heading home by about 9am it was like a line of ants headed east. Anyway, have fun out there if you are out there. This curmudgeon will leave a camping spot and some shoreline open for you!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to go hide at the cabin for a couple of days. Won't be any traffic up there 😜
There will be some people kicking around, but we know almost all of them. Our place is well off the main road. Will be quiet and peaceful. 
I'll get some staining done and repaint the doors. 
And MAYBE.......have a beverage or two on the deck.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We normally avoid holiday weekends. They are a nightmare. If my wife's job changes in the future we may not have that luxury.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The secret to traveling on holidays is to get to where you want to be a couple of days before the traffic hits and then stay for a day or two after everyone goes home.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When I was in the retail bizz I used to work the holiday weekend and take the next weekend off. Worked out great. Was always much more peaceful in the outdoors that way.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm with CCG this weekend. Worked in the yard all day today. Took out a dead/dying tree, mow, trim, edge.

I did have to run to the local Lowe's for a chainsaw blade but I did my best to get in and out. Place was at capacity!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I try to avoid going anywhere when a spring/summer holiday roles around. The better half said she wants to go Kokanee fishing Monday at the Berry. "AAAAH Gee Edith".


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I hit the lake yesterday (Friday) and purposefully got off the water at noon. The asylum inmates were showing up in force for the weekend with jet ski's, obnoxious cigar and wake board boats, and other craft not used that often. I shall stay home the remainder of the weekend.

FYI, the 'Taco Time' thread shows the results of Friday...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm retired. I don't 'do' weekends or holidays anymore. Weekdays are bad enough anymore. I may shoot some clay targets at the club tomorrow & Monday, but other than that I'm hiding at home with the A/C turned on. Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Went and played in the rain today. 6 miles roundtrip, constant downpour (first time my Kuiu Yukon failed and I got wet) but my cupcake crushed it and landed her first two pike.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's not fare Cake. You out in the land where dreams are made. Maybe you should come back to the lower 48 for a week or two and live the rat race.  "Cupcake" sure looks happy!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Waydago Cupcake!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Went and played in the rain today. 6 miles roundtrip, constant downpour (first time my Kuiu Yukon failed and I got wet) but my cupcake crushed it and landed her first two pike.
> View attachment 148307


You and your constant reminders that your life is cooler than ours! I'm happy for you, though. Not that happy, but....you know....happy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Feeling stiff and sore today, but the cupcakes want to go wet a line. Might have to hit a lake or two today. At least it isn't raining today


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Feeling stiff and sore today, but the cupcakes want to go wet a line. Might have to hit a lake or two today. At least it isn't raining today


Sounds like a great outing and I loved the pic, but I have to admit that the one thing I'm envious about the report is the rain. 

Wish we could get a little of that down here.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Sounds like a great outing and I loved the pic, but I have to admit that the one thing I'm envious about the report is the rain.
> 
> Wish we could get a little of that down here.


What is rain?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What is rain?


Rain is the magic sauce that lets folks hunt moose, goats, sheep, and bears every year OTC. You should try it sometime


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What is rain?


We got rained on this morning in southern Utah. Friday morning it was a chilly 42 degrees on the outdoor thermometer. Yesterday we took ATVs and rode way up to a high country lake on the Boulder, we were breaking through snow drifts. Pretty ride. Country looks dry... various lakes a bit low, but I expected much worse from all the reports.

As for people... it wasn't slammed. Lots of open spots for dry camping all over. Lots of space at the lake we fished (and fishing was fantastic until 9am when it shut down). Fun holiday weekend (we came back this afternoon, to relax all day tomorrow and not have to fight the returning crowds).

-DallanC


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

I avoid the back woods holiday crowds nowadays. Not any fun breathing dust, hearing dogs barking, and sitting in traffic lines to get to and from the destination. Haven’t been out yet this year. Can you even have fires in Utah?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Not in much of the state, especially SW Utah. Even if allowed I think it's wise to discourage it. This is a year in which a small mistake could quickly become an unconstrained conflagration. Hate to lose more habitat and have closures.





__





Fire Restrictions







utahfireinfo.gov


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ShedyGaGa said:


> Can you even have fires in Utah?


Nope, state wide restrictions went into effect last week. Didnt stop many people from having fires from what I saw though.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are the "Camp Cops"??? I swear they can piss me off more than many things.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Where are the "Camp Cops"??? I swear they can piss me off more than many things.


They don't work weekends, that's the big problem. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Nope, state wide restrictions went into effect last week. Didnt stop many people from having fires from what I saw though.
> 
> -DallanC


Not exactly state wide.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

That being said I try not to let other peoples action interfere with my enjoyment. I enjoyed the mountains for the weekend with family and friends. Although I don't have to compete for a camp spot.
Being retired is great but a lot of family isn't. Got to work with what works.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> They don't work weekends, that's the big problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


FPOs cruise forest lands on weekends but they are limited in numbers for massive districts. On my ride alongs we only had the time to interface a bit as the drive would take a good portion of the day and only the most egregious behavior was able to be cited. The USFS focuses more on education and cooperation as compliance is a headache that doesn't often succeed.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know they are good at hanging a garbage bag on your trailer door, getting stuck in the mud as they drive off the road that your suppose to stay on. Why cant there be a way to fund more officers to enforce such actions? Personally, I would be stoked if they added another 10-15 bucks to an RV registration for that purpose.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I would guess it depends on the ranger district as far as enforcement goes. Personally I've seen more FS/DNR/Sherriff patrols last year and so far this year than ever before.

But you can't fix stupid or lazy. The increasing amount of people out recreating just ups the odds of something happening.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> I would guess it depends on the ranger district as far as enforcement goes. Personally I've seen more FS/DNR/Sherriff patrols last year and so far this year than ever before.


Well we rode atvs saturday up to Green Lake on the north end of the boulder mts, it's a pretty long rough road. About a quarter mile from the lake there were two DNR officers checking registrations. Middle of f'ing nowhere. Of course everyone in the party was licenced so no big deal.

Two years ago we snowmobiled into a high country lake for some ice fishing. Couple hours later a pair of DNR snowmobiled into check licenses, I was shocked. So I agree there are alot more around in remote areas. Good for them.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I definitely was out there. I took Friday off and had a 4 day weekend. I do try and avoid I-15.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If you want more patrols then encourage your representatives to fund the agencies through the traditional budget lines. All too often user and recreation fees can't be used for personnel.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> As I looked at the log jam of vehicles on highway 6 headed up Spanish Fork Canyon these past couple days I couldn't help but think that this was a fabulous time to stay home and get caught up around the house! I guess that's not completely true because I got up at 630 this morning and took a quick trip up the canyon to shoot the recurve for a little bit. By the time I was heading home by about 9am it was like a line of ants headed east. Anyway, have fun out there if you are out there. This curmudgeon will leave a camping spot and some shoreline open for you!


We probably don't live far from each other. Highway 6 will get jammed all the way past that new walmart market and all those townhomes going up near that one wardhouse, next to where a horse corral used to be... you know, around that new roundabout that went in a couple years ago. Yeah, backed up past that. I wouldn't be surprised if it was backed up to and past millersRV.

To put it simply, I don't go out on holiday weekends because it defeats the purpose. I hate the city and go to the mountains to get away from it. Why would I go when the city is in it?

July 4th weekend, last year.. I KNEW better, but my wife wanted out, so I conceded. It was worse then I imagined. I don't normally name drop, but central manti, past fairview, and going down to potters ponds? Total pooch screw. Every, and I do mean, EVERY single camp spot was filled. There was even people pulling off into areas nobody ever camped in before. Lots of shiny new walmart tents, FWD sedans, the usual trailers X 4, so much human traffic, people were camping along the highway before you even got to millers flat road. I drove around for 2 hours, and I could not find a single spot. I know the area fairly well, and it was FULL up. I ended up pissed off beyond all recognition, and driving home. My poor daughter was probably traumatized.

Now that said, I did go out for 5 days over memorial day weekend to Panguitch lake ("pre-scouted" my ass off), but only because my folks came in from out of state and had reserved one of those American Land and Leisure campgrounds the week before memorial day weekend for a 14 day duration. (They don't know the area, so this is their safest bet as they see it) Ordinarily I avoid those camps like the plauge. I used to say (before we sold it a couple months ago) that "My trailer is allergic to asphalt and concrete". Hated that campground, full of people, and I couldn't take a piss whenever I wanted - except after dark. Always had to walk up to the freaking toilet. While I was out scoting, I had the need to dig a couple cat holes, and my time there improved instantly! Way better then that full up campground. Yeah, I'm feral and I like myself that way. 

Anyway, had that not been the situation, my ass would have stayed home. If you start a holiday weekend curmudgeon club, I'll join it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> We probably don't live far from each other. Highway 6 will get jammed all the way past that new walmart market and all those townhomes going up near that one wardhouse, next to where a horse corral used to be... you know, around that new roundabout that went in a couple years ago. Yeah, backed up past that. I wouldn't be surprised if it was backed up to and past millersRV.
> 
> To put it simply, I don't go out on holiday weekends because it defeats the purpose. I hate the city and go to the mountains to get away from it. Why would I go when the city is in it?
> 
> ...


What's funny is when I started this thread I had a feeling you would post in it haha. Seems like you and I have a similar mindset.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What's funny is when I started this thread I had a feeling you would post in it haha. Seems like you and I have a similar mindset.


This topic probably attracted me like stink on schitt. You just KNEW i'd post in it. hahah


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I am seriously debating the wisdom of driving down to panguitch to check a couple trail cameras this weekend. If I don't, then I won't be able to make it there again until July 31st, and that trip I have earmarked to pull them in case I don't make it back there before archery opening.

What ... to... do? I'd rather stay home, but.. i probably should check those cameras. I placed them a couple weeks ago, any point in checking, or let them sit a bit longer?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin of going down to the Wasatch Front and shop, take the little lady out for dinner. Shouldn't be crowded, everybody from Utah is in Evingston.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to the cabin. I'll lock the gate and not come out. I can't ride the 4 wheelers for a few weeks yet anyway. 
All of Nevada and half of California will be on the mountain this weekend. It will be a zoo over on the highway 14 side for sure.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I'm thinkin of going down to the Wasatch Front and shop, take the little lady out for dinner. Shouldn't be crowded, everybody from Utah is in Evingston.


Evingston is still Utah, right?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm at the in-laws place on the Tushars right off the Paiute ATV trail. Gonna watch an endless convoy of Vegas folk kicking up dust on their razors.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My wife just reminded me I was gone scouting on fathers day, and while she isn't going to stop me, i'd be gone scouting on the 4th too.

Okay.. fair point. 

I'll scout one of my backup spots tomorrow, and keep my ass planted at home on the 4th for brauts, corn on the cob, and the annual neighborhood firework show. Usually enough burnt powder where the whole neighborhood is enveloped in smoke for hours.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Evingston is still Utah, right?


Yeah, in the southwest Wyoming part of Utah.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BBQ & beer with the neighbors in THEIR backyard. All I have to bring is some canned kokanee dip and some crakers. It's a whole 30 second walk from my back door. Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Direct repeat of post #8, except with a twist. The state officially opened up full blast on the 1st (last in the nation, as usual...)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Retirement is wonderful. Go when the peeps can't. Stay as long as you want and go home when there is no traffic.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The Tushars were very nice this weekend. I didn't feel like the crowds were too awful for a holiday weekends and I had a very up close and personal encounter with a 🐻


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised at the lack of people where I was. Definitely not as crowded as usual for the 4th. Maybe the fire bans and heat had something to do with it. Even the traffic coming home wasn't bad.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Crowds were way down from last years Labor Day weekend... half as much. I did see alot of high $$$ Trailers up some gawd awful roads in the high country, but for the most part it really didnt feel crowded at all.

Traffic both ways wasnt bad either... until the bottom of provo canyon anyway. I think vivian park & floating the provo river was the most crowded place in utah Monday.

-DallanC


----------

